# Secret Santa Wishlist



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

This is the place to post all your wishes, chi likes dislikes, measurements, etc about your chi...feel free to post things you use for your chi also food brand, shampoo, etc things like that they are just suggestions to help you shopper out so the more you say the better the chances of getting something you really want like or need...also wouldnt hurt to put a few of your personal likes & dislike in as well since alot of people add a gift for chi moms as well..


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

ok 
COSMO
age 13 weeks now
weighs 1.5kg for now
size xxsmall for now
im sure he will have grown a bit by christmas

colour cream & white

im sure he will like texas tooth picks and bully sticks
no stuffing skeeneez
maybe a sweater or fleece
or anything thats personaly made, 
im sure who ever his ss is will be great as his mum is always delighted with anyone choice


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Daisy- 2yo female Chi
weighs 5.5. pounds

She tan and white. Loves pink (well, okay I do)

Wears a size x-small or small.

She eats HK or Raw foods.
any food stuff must be grain-free.

Loves to chew on Bullies. Loves treats and getting dressed.

For shampoo, we use Tropiclean Soap-free natural.


----------



## bkbunny (Aug 11, 2009)

Toby 1 1/2 years old.
Loves squeeky toys
Loves dried chicken and dried beef
Will not wear clothes
Loves soft blankets


----------



## bkbunny (Aug 11, 2009)

Macy 1 year old
Loves soft blankets
Loves dried meats
will not touch a bully stick
just now figuring out what to do with a toy. Before now it was my hand only
she will wear clothes untill I leave the room then quickly undresses.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Quigley

Birthday Oct 15, 2009 currently 10 months
weights between 2.5 and 2.8 lbs (trying to hit 3)

wears a size xxs
loves sweet potato treats
loves soft toys 
soft cuddly blankets
bright pink toys

Appreciates anything and everything


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Lola 
Age 1 year 5 months
loves chewy treats and Small stuffies
wears and XS and loves Purple and Green. 

Quark
Age 6years 
Loves Chewy treats and Rubber or plastic toys ( anything he can tear in to bits so Mom has to clean it up)
Wears and size Small and Loves Orange and Green

please no Apple or Cinnamon Products please


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

*Oakley*

Currently *weighs around 3.5 lbs*.

She *LOVES* *pink* things!

Her mean ol' momma only lets her eat _"ALL NATURAL" _treats and cookies.

Snuggle blankets are in her top 10 favorite items 

Dresses look great on her -- *her chest measures 12", she is around 9" long*. Usually an XS or thereabouts!

Anything really girly is great  She will love anything for sure though, she is not a picky girl.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Fern is 3 lbs. Can wear an xxs but probably would b best with an xs in clothing to be on the safe side. Looves bully sticks, Texas toothpicks. Any tiny furry toys. Cuddle cups, blankies etc. Anything would be fine though we're pretty easy

Lori


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

PEDRO:
Wears size Medium; weighs around 8 pounds.
Could use a new harness & leash
Loves small furry squeaky toys
He is on a special diet, so treats allowed are Pup-peroni and Wellness pure rewards jerky bits-any flavor except chicken. Also the brand of Blue treats. He eats Blue brand of dogfood called Blue Wilderness Duck.
Likes blankets
LOVES cloth carriers and likes sleeping in them!

As for me, his mommy:
I love anything at all that has to do with chihuahuas!
Love any kind of colognes, esp. a nice floral smell.
Love lip glosses in about any color, but am partial to lighter colors.
Love to have a nice carrier to show off Pedro in!

This is just a wish list for us.....we will be happy and tickled pink with anything at all sent to us. Not picky at all....just have fun picking out something delightful for a wonderful little chi named Pedro!:santa:


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

MAX:
He is a mix, weighs 26 pounds and wears a size Extra Large.
Could use a new leash & harness.
Water and food bowls for his size.
Loves blankets!
He is on a diet and eats Wellness Complete Health Whitefish & sweet potato recipe. 
Treats allowed are Wellness pure rewards jerky bits in any flavor except chicken. Also the Blue brand of treats and Pup-peroni's he is allowed to have.
He doesn't really play with toys...he has his "baby" (a stuffed dog toy) and that's all he wants!


As for me, his mommy: 
I love anything that has to do with chihuahuas
Love colognes of all kinds, esp. florals
Love lip glosses, any color, but partial to lighter colors
Love totes to cart all my stuff around in.

This is just a wish list, we will be tickled pink and very happy with whatever we receive. Just have fun picking out whatever for a sweetheart chihuahua who will be 16 years old this year! We're not picky and love everything!:santa:


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Chloe:

Come Christmas she will be 8 months old. She should fit into a size XS by that time. 

She loves squeeky toys, balls, stuffies, pretty much anything - she is not picky at all. She also really likes soft blankies to cuddle up with in her crate.

Her favorite color (errr I mean my and my daughter's favorite color  ) is pink, but we also like purple, blue, red, green, etc... - again not picky, just not a fan of the color orange.

She would like to try a bully stick (she has never had one before) and she LOVES Oinkies and is always stealing her big sisters. We have not found anything she is allergic to, so yet again, we are not picky here either. lol

Chloe would also like a new harness and leash as well since she has hand me downs from her older sister Colette or maybe even a new travel purse so her human sister/part-time Mom can carry her around in it.

As for me, I love anything Chihuahua related or parrot related ( especially African Grey parrots - Riley is my African Grey who is my big baby!  ). Since Chloe is "suppose" to be my 12 yr. old daughter's dog, she is very partial to Webkinz stuffed animals and doesn't know the meaning of the words "too many".

We will love anything our SE picks out for us though - so happy shopping!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

DEXTER!
weight: 8.6 lbs
sizes: Neck 10 Chest 13 Length 14 (wears small clothes but medium puppia)
loves loves bullysticks, fishsticks, merrick texas taffy...treats that are yummy! if you've followed what treats dexter has tried and found something that is new and interesting, throw it in!!! 
loves plushies and squeakies and plushies with wild legs to swing around when running with it
dislike: please no rawhides, greenies, hartz treats! thanks:coolwink:

momma:
not choosey really...was never good at telling people what i wanted besides a card :albino:
size: medium in shirts. if material is too tight go for large so my rolls dont show~ LOL
taste: i love sweets but no coconut please
i love plushies too if u wanna go for it! haha
im also a big fan of penguins, pigeons, and sheep 

ok lemme stop now, happy hunting when the time comes!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

Keona

Weight - 4.8 lbs (2.2kg)
Neck - 8 in (22cm-23cm)
Chest - 12 in ( 30cm- 31cm )
Length - 10 in (25cm -26cm ) bass of neck to rump.

Her colour is pink , she loves any sort of toys and fluffy blankets , wears dresses and coats, probably best no treats or food products if shipping from outside of Australia but she isn't very picky and will eat anything . 
always looking for pink bling collars (can never have to many)  .
as well as Harnesses and leads  .

and Me 
would be happy with what ever Keona is given  , Every Xmas my mum gives me my xmas money and says " that money is for you dont buy animal things " lol .


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok, here's goes....

Brody

Measurements:
5 pounds
neck- 7.5 inches
chest - 12 inches

Likes:  small squeaky balls, skineez toys, plush small toys that squeak, lately he's been really into those tiny vinyl toys that squeak.

He eats raw so no cookies or anything with grains. He likes dehydrated chicken or similar 'natural' treats. Nothing from China please. 

Loves collars. (or mama does - ha ha). We like to switch off. His neck size is about 8 inches.

Paul Mitchell pet wipes are awesome!

Thanks. We will love anything we get.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi  My name is *Laurel* 

I am 6 years old so I am boring and don't like a lot of toys, but I DO seem to like toys that are weird textures...

I get chilly in the winter because my coat is kinda thin, so mom says sometimes little sweaters or hoodies are nice :-D

Personally, what I think you should know about me is that I LOVE anything that leads to a good CHEW SESSION. I could chew for days.

Anything cozy I can lounge around in or on all day makes for one big happy Laurel :-D

I am* about 11.5 lbs*, I usually wear *size mediums*. My *neck is around 11 inches* but mom has to verify this once I'm up this AM 

I give these suggestions only if you NEED help, I am probably the least picky chi-wee momma has!

Oh she says da one thing I have to say is she is mean and will only let me eat ALL NATURAL treats. Pooey. Whats her problem? 

Seriously Laurel will be thrilled with whatever. She loves chewing and she loves being warm and cozy. Thanks guys


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

:love2:

_Lets keep dis simple_

_My name is Britney and im the Queen of this house, whatever my family says. Im 9 yrs old, I was born in September and I like to keep my life easy and simple. In my younger days, I liked to chew on bones run around like a psycho with toys and run around anywhere and everywhere. Being the sophisticated age that I am now, I just like to lay around and love to be surrounded by blankets since Crystal always has the a/c on 70 degrees and sometimes its too cold for my little bones._ 

In all honesty, and I dont want to annoy whoever has Britney, but she really isn't in serious need of anything! She's a easy going girl, she likes to curl up with a warm blanket. She'll enjoy anything she receives from her Secret Santa


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Hi! I'm Butter
I am 5 year olds
Mama says pink, purple, and red bring out my big purdy eyes
I am a xtra small cus Im a xtra small typa girl! mama and mama's mom say I'm too skinny to be in dis family 
My main dislike are clothes. clothes = the devil to me!
Mama has been trying to look for a harness for me so Britney wont get so jealous that she has to be on a leash when we go out
sumtimes when I get super happi, i like to play wit my stuffed doggie mama's mom bought me and its my faborite toy so i dont tink I need more.
Mama has been trying to find something delicious for me to chew on dat i might like so if u want to send me sumthing, dats ok since Im not allurgic to anything


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Your Chihuahua People username -*elaina*

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name -*Minnie*

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl -*girl*

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) -*will be 3 in March*

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) -*between 4 1/2 and 5 pounds, **neck 9 inches, chest 13 inches, length 10 3/4 inches*

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -*really depends on the make, i've bought her XS , S and even M that runs small*

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -*sweaters, coats or hoodies with a harness hole are prefered. No Treats due to allergies, small size hard nylabones, they love this toy called a busy budy bouncy bone. the ones i originally got them are getting very chewed up*

Chihuahuas favorite colors -*any girly color. she looks the best in red, prefer no pink cause we have so much pink already*

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - *doesnt wear a collar, no latex toys .. they chew them up in minutes, no treats due to allergies *

** on my wishlist... maybe a 2011 chihuahua calander, or anything chihuahua, or african grey parrot or cockateil. 
*** Minnie is a spoiled girl and she has way more things than she needs, we will love anything that our secret santa picks out for us :santa:
__________________


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

bumping this up..


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Herro is me Daisydoo I is all female and really smexy I will be 1 by Xmas my buffday is te 30th November cans you beweeve it?

Anyway I is 5lb 2oz and smexy
I hab a 7.5 inch neck but mummy says you must leab some woom for me 

I hab an 11.5 inch chesty and I'm smexy (did u know dis?)
Is a size xs but mummy says you go on my measurements peas coz you know what it's like

I gots a long body is 10 inches but I'm smexy

I like pink and purple and is weally like a wain coat wib a hood coz it's wet in the land of eng I also like a smexy warm hoody

I is not allowed tweats wib grains or fwom shops coz I hab to get an ouch from da vet man and I no likey mummy says I raw fed nommys so fanks but no fanks

I like buwwy sticks I lub ostrich is niiice and fitch (fish) skins and stuff you hoomans fink is rank if in doubt ask my mummy or if is a secret my Aunty Rache (rache) or auntie kristi (flippedstars) or auntie twacey (brodysmom) coz dey do know I gots itchoos

Mummy says I all natural

Anyways I fanning and my siwwy sister gonna yap on now

Happy kissmas x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Herrroooo I is LOTUS mummy says I small now but by kissmas I be like a great Dane ruff ruff I be 6 months at kissmas

I will hab a 6-9 inch neck
10-12 inch chest
Will weigh about 5lb and be an xs depending on measurements

I like chewing but I only chew natural fings like buwwys ostrich tendons and fitch and stuff coz mummy says it no good for me or my sissy.

I like stuff but I a baby I would like a wain coat like my doo coz is wet but I no know how long I be so you hab to check mummy out he he

I like soft fings and beds but dey no mine here yet just my crate 

Mummy says she likes sparkles and fings and is not fussed she berry girly yous know

Anyway I excited about a pwesent doodoo said she got spoilt on da last one but I like a happy kissmas and I be a happy puppy

Ruff ruff

Lotus


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Your Chihuahua People username -*elaina*

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name -*Tootsie*

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl -*Girl*

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) -*will be 3 in March*

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) -* neck 10 inches, chest 16 inches, length 12 1/2 inches* weight around 9 pounds

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -*really depends on the make , she has worn a size Small , Medium or Large*

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -* sweater, hoodie or coat with harness hole prefered, No treats due to allergies. she loves small hard nylabones her favorite toy is called a busy budy bouncy bone( her old one is really chewed up*

Chihuahuas favorite colors - any girly color except pink

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - she's a spoiled girl, she really has way more than everything she needs, but it so fun to get surprises in the mail  oh, i forgot to say, she doesnt wear a collar, only a harness puppia style mesh over the head size small, or step in size medium. she has pink and red , would probably like a change in yellow or purple.
Tootsie and i will like whatever our secret santa picks out :santa:
__________________


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

bumping this up


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Piper (is of course a girl Im sure you guys know that though lol)

She loves hard nylabones (the ones you chew not eat) loves toys her favorites are the ones that have crazy long legs she likes to drag friday around the house with them lol she also likes the ones with out stuffing, she loves beds & lil houses she likes to hide & nap. loves snuggle beds, collars (she can only wear the ones with the plastic buckle) leashes, three dog bakery treats, wellness treats, loves being groomed Ive been dying to try pet head shampoo, umm cant think of anything else right now...

her dislikes are rawhide, & latex toys.

we will be happy with whatever our ss picks out for us we arent too picky...


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Zoey:
Weighs 4.5#
Neck: 7 & 1/4"
Chest 12 & 1/4-12" (she's barrel chested big time!)
Length (withers to tail) 8& 1/2"
*Favorites:* Blankets to snuggle under, snuggle bags, beds, shirts/sweaters, she looks good in pink/purple, or red. She wears XS to small (some xs are too small though) but smalls sometimes are too big, she's kind of hard because she's barrel chested. She loves dresses, t-shirts, sweaters (really anything cute & adorable lol). Toys she likes soft cat toys or tiny dog toys, doesn't care for latex, also likes soft (furry) balls. Basically anything she can pounce on.
*Treats/Bones:* She can only have treats that don't have chicken or beef in them (she's allergic), she loves Natural Balance Limited Ingredients Small Treats, the sweet potato/duck chewy treats, and the dehydrated duck (like the dehydrated chicken) chews those are her favorites. She eats raw food so we keep grains to a minimum if at all in treats. Loves Zukes treats.

As for mom, nothing too perfumey (my hubby is severe asthmatic) but can handle fruity smells as long as it doesn't have cinnamon in it. I love anything chihuahua related, slipper socks, anything really I will be fine with.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Goose

Just around 3lbs - can wear an XS-XXS depending on the brand (if it's too big for him, Betty can always use it) - but we'd prefer little to no clothing as Mom can't be bothered to actually put it on us.

Goose loves rabbit fur! It's his absolute favourite toy, and he steals the cats rabbit fur balls all the time. He also likes to tug on soft toys and squeak stuff. No balls that are hard, please (tennis, etc).

We don't feed any grains - treats we can have: 100% meat, bullys, etc. Goose would love to try rabbit ears from BestBullys! They don't ship to Canada. 

He already has a nice leather collar, but we are always on the lookout for a NICE harness. He and Betty currently have only figure 8 harnesses, and Goose can and has slipped out of his. Something manly, though. No girly harness please! He wears a skull and corssbones tag to "butch up", so anything to help him act more manly would be appreciated. 

We would love some organic-type shampoo products, we dont get baths often but when we do something that wont hurt our eyes but maybe keeps the buggies away! It has to smell yummy too. 

Mom says she doesn't really want anything for herself, just all for MEEEE!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Can those who haven't posted measurements please do so even iftgey don't wear clothes as people may like to get collars, harnesses etc


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

sorry chi friends! been crazy busy...will post wishlist soon!


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

I can't edit so...

Goose has a 10 1/2 inch chest - around 10inch topline (neck to base of tail) - his current collar is a 6-7.5 inch. Come to think of it, I measured his neck at 8inches.... sooo, my measurements might be a tad big.  Except the chest one... that I squeezed the rope and it was snug - so his chest IS that big.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name- Reese

Boy or Girl? -boy

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months)- turns 2 on Nov 1

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) -weighs about 6.5 lbs, give or take an ounce, he wears about an 8 inch collar

Chihuahuas clothing size (the common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -wears an XS usually, but does not like or appreciate clothing, no matter how cute  He is made to wear a coat in winter so that would be the best way to go if youd like to get him clothes. He doesnt like having anything around his legs, so just leg holes are much preferred over "sleeves". I have a new coat in mind for him, but he could use a lighter weight fleece vest/jacket type item for fall.

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -Reese got a toy for his birthday last year that he loved and we would love to have it replaced. It was a skineez no stuffing polar bear (called Buster) from their "Arctic" series. My fiance has a lab, Ben, who loves to chew and Reese has lost many toys to him since he arrived. Normally Ben leaves the grim evidence strewn all over the house, but Buster has completely vanished without a trace. Ive searched for evidence of him under every single stick of furniture in our home and cannot locate him. I have to assume that Ben destroyed him, and attribute the lack of evidence to the fact that Buster was proudly stuffing-free. Basically he loves any small plush toy that squeaks, and especially enjoys the ones that have no stuffing as this makes it easier for him to bite the squeaker. We also like the Go Dog line of small plush toys as they are indestructible, to a degree, which helps them last a bit longer(because of mean brother Ben, not because he is actually capable of tearing up a toy!). Treat wise he is not too picky, we prefer treats that are more along the "all natural" or organic varities. I try to buy the smaller ones so theyre easier for him to eat. Some treats we love-Charlee Bears, Itty Bitty Buddy Biscuits, Little Stars. He likes cheese, so cheese flavored treats would be a hit, as well as fruits and veggies ones. We suspect he is ALLERGIC to CHICKEN, so please avoid chicken treats. He eats Blue Buffalo Fish and Sweet Potato dry kibble. Ive been thinking of adding a few THK meals to their diet a week, so any samples for us to try would be great!

Chihuahuas favorite colors - Reese is chocolate and tan, I think apple green, lime green, blues and browns look nice on him. I am partial to plum/eggplant and lavender, so I would be happy to put those colors on him as well!

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - As mentioned, cannot have chicken and doesnt like to wear clothes. He loves snuggling and being cozy, he prefers dog beds that have sides so he can rest his chin. He also likes little blankets that he can have in his bed to dig and curl up under.

These are all just suggestions though! I love to get anything in the mail, and Reese actually "helps" me bring in the mail every day so Im sure he will be excited to receive a special little Christmas package, and will enjoy whatever you pick out. He is very special to us, such a joy to have, so Im excited about someone else celebrating him at Christmas because we sure think hes great!

Thank you!

edited to add: Should mention that Reese loves to chew! He loves Bully sticks as well.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Your Chihuahuas Name- Miley

Boy or Girl? -girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months)- about 5 months (her birthday is March 27)

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - She is a growing girl! Miley is already about 5 lbs, not sure what size she will be ultimately. The breeder said she would be 4-5 lbs full grown, and clearly that will not be the case, so who knows! I do not have current measurements for her, sorry! A collar she can grow into would be best, probably around 7-8 inches and adjustable would work best for her. 

Chihuahuas clothing size (the common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -I bought Miley a few little Ts to wear when we first brought her home because she was so teeny and always shivered, they were an XXS and no longer fit her. I think an XS or small would work for her. 

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - Miley will play with pretty much anything-toys, chewies, bullies, trash, bugs, you name it! In addition to her chi brother, Reese, My also has a lab brother, who chews up and ruins toys. With that in mind, Ive been trying to buy toys that can hold up to a lab as well. We like the Go Dog brand (as they have Chew Guard), she has the dragons already but I know they make some dinos and some stuffing free "road kill" plushes as well that Im sure she would like and get to play with a little longer. She also likes hard, Nylabone type things, especially the ones that have texture/nubbies/bumps. LOVES bully sticks. She is also a total chow hound. I try to buy "natural" or organic type treats for them, that are bite size. Some treats we love are- Itty Bitty Buddy Biscuits, Charlee Bears and Little Stars. 

Chihuahuas favorite colors - Miley is blue and tan. I think greys, silvery blues, pale pinks and chocolate browns look nice with her coat. I love rich, dark purples and I bet lighter, lavender type purples would look great on her as well. 

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - Miley loves to chew on Bully Sticks and that kind of thing. Shes a wild crazy girl and shes always running around and getting into stuff. Miley is also very enthusiastic on walks and could use a harness rather than a collar as she pulls on her neck. She has a very strange coat-shes smooth coated and also a blue, so its unusual. She has more of a fuzz than hairs, and very thin- no coat on her throat and tummy. Because of this her skin gets rubbed and chaffed easily when she pulls on a harness/collar, so something made of a gentle material would be best. Id love her to have a puppia harness, just a plain, simple color would be best, I love the spring green color. Miley could also use a little fleece for fall, something simple and plain would be best, without a hood or sleeves as my dogs seem to be intolerant of fussy clothing. 

These are just ideas if you need some help shopping, she and I will be thrilled with whatever we receive! Thank you for thinking of our little girl this Christmas!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jasper and Hannahs wish list:

Hannah is not into playing with any kind of toys or chewies so please do not send any to her>>>she loves a good fleece blanket, any kind of shirts, sweaters or jackets with a velcro fastener on the tummy. Smalll, Soft treats made out of chicken, cheese or lamb and rice.
She weighs 8 lbs, she is short and has a small head and about a 11" @ the neck. Her favorite colors are pink, yellow, purple, >>>well anything but black! 

Jasper is a whole different story: He loves merrick chew items, any flavor soft treat, and there is no such thing as enough stuffed animals with squeakers. He weights 18lbs>>>no I am not lying>>>hates cloths but loves puppias and sweat shirts with velcro at the tummy or neck (med if adjustable but large is preferable.. He thinks he looks great in anything but pink, purple and yellow. Fleece blankets are a favorite too. 

Mom collects anything with fawn and white chihuahuas on them. I do lack for things that show long hair chis . 

Can't wait for the gift giving to begin. I already spotted some things to buy.


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Chi's name - Maisie
Boy/Girl - Girl
Age - 8 months old

Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) -
She weighs 5.5lb, usually wears a size xs or s, She wears an 7-8 inch collar. She's exactly 11 inches long from collar to tail, and chest is about 13 to 14 inches now.

Chihuahuas clothing size (the common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - She wears a size Smal, although most xs things fit her. 

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - She likes pink and purple best when it comes to anything - She will wear anything, any style. She loves toys, and will play with anything and everything she can get her paws on! Treat-wise she likes anything but we cant have lamb in the house because of Pippi's allergys incase she gets hold of them. She loves squeeky toys that are small enough for her to get her teeth round.

Chihuahuas favorite colors - Pink, Purple, basically anything except Yellow! (ok, so its me that cant stand Yellow, not her but anyway...)

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - She isnt allowed anything with Lamb in incase Pippi steals it from her - she also doesnt like hard toys, but soft toys or soft plastic type toys she likes.

Thanks!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Peyton is a Yorkie
i dont have her yet, i will be getting her hopefully sometime in early October, so i will post measurements when i get her. 
My favorite color for her is Red, or Red Plaid. i have nothing for her yet, not sure if she is close to Minnie or Tootsies size yet because if so, they have plenty to share. She is coming from Alabama, so hasnt experienced the cold weather we have here, so i know she will need a sweater.( Joan, who is my friend who is giving me Peyton, said she would prefer to wear a sweater over a coat or sweatshirt) i prefer the kind with a harness hole. She'll probably need a harness but minnie and tootsie have extras she can use. 
No treats becasue she doesnt have allergies but Minnie and Tootsie do and i'm going to feed them all the same. 
i'd like to try putting bows or barretts in her hair, not sure what the best kind would be, She has very fine hair, so would have to be real small i think.
She doesnt play with toys, but Joan said she loves Bully Sticks. 
i'm sure she would love a nice blanket 
she doesnt wear a collar, only a harness

on my wish list... anything Yorkie, i dont have a thing

** we will love whatever you pick out for us :reindeer::santa:


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

Macy-
female
6 years old
loves pig ears, bully sticks, chicken jerky
likes blankies
size small (5 lbs.)


Jordan
male
2 years old
loves pig ears, bully sticks, chicken jerky
plays with all toys 
size small (7 lbs.)

they also both love treat dispensing toys of all types

They have no allergies, but i try to keep their treats on the healthy side and avoid lots of chemicals and preservatives. they both like the 3 dog bakery line from walmart (biscuits & dehydrated apple slices), and old mother hubbard treats and other similar healthier treats.

we use tropiclean products

I love anything and everything dog/ chihuahua (some would call me obsessed!)


----------



## IowasAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

Coco

Female, 19 months old

*Weight:* 3.5 pounds

*Neck:* 7.25 inches
*Chest:* 11.25 inches
*Length:* 10 inches
*Height:* 8 inches
*
Likes:* Clothes, bully sticks, chewy or soft treats, rope toys, small squeaky toys, "non-stuffing" toys, sparkly collars
*
Dislikes:* Any toy that "talks back" or moves on its own

If Coco's SS chooses to get me anything, please know I will be happy with whatever you pick and it will be cherished!


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey there!
am finally going to get this done lol!

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name- Bungee

Boy or Girl? -sweet lil girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months)- her birthday is Dec 26th 2008.so she will offically be a big 2 on boing day this year!

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) -weighs about 5 lbs, she wears about an 9inch collar

Chihuahuas clothing size (the common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -wears an XS usually, Bungee has alopecia(very fine coat)and is made to wear a coat or thick sweater outdoors in winter so anything like that is well recieved by myself, not so much bungee! Lol! Any girly color will do.

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style- bully sticks rock! cow or lamb ears are great,would like to try rabbit ears...
-stuffies with noise makers for toys.

Bungee gets chilly easy and luvs any warm, snuggley blankies, beds, or tonka lol! But I will supply the Tonka 

as for myself.. i appreciate anything that is sent, luv chocolate, wear a large t-shirt, and anything dog related


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Poppy is a lil girl, and will be around 6lbs full grown.

She is raw fed so loves anything that hasnt got grains in. She loves things like bully sticks and anything natural.

poppy dosent have her own collar yet, so that would be great (she really dosent suit pink! Boooo). 

She loves squeeky toys and blankies too!

x

Mr Darcy is a lil boy.

He eats the same things as poppy. He loves little blankies and squeeky toys to. Esp things he can play tug of war with! They both also like the stuffingless toys (and so does mummy!! )

Darcy will be around 41/2lbs full grown. 

Thank youuuuuuuu in advance xx


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

Joy is female, is between 2.8 and 3lbs (it fluctuates), and she is 10 mo. old. She wears an xsmall. She doesnt really enjoy toys very much, although she quite enjoys pretty clothes, harnesses and leashes. She's never had a bully stick or the like, so I dunno, but I bet she would enjoy them.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

I entered all three chis, but unfortunately it looks like only one will get a mach this time. So I chose Roxy.

Roxy’s wish list:
Roxy is 5.3 lbs at the moment, and she is nearly 10 months old. 
Sizes: chest 12.5 inch, neck 7-8 inch, length 10 inch
Toys: we would love to have some Skineez (stuffing free) dog toy, as I can’t find them here. Or any of the interactive dog toys like Petstages, Busy Buddy, also loofa dog toys. She likes her toys small and not to heavy. Her favorites at the moment are little squeaky mouse’s.
Treats: only the natural ones, please, dehydrated meat treats. Chewy ones. Her favorite brands are ZiwiPeak, Rinti and sometimes Vitakraft. She has never tried any rabbit, ostrich or antler chews, as we don’t have them here, but would love to try them if there are any in your way. Please no dog biscuits or cookies, she doesn't eat them. 
Other things: soft blankets, preferably fleece, but not necessarily, any other warm and soft material will do. Our pet wipes just finished and they are always handy to have (we had Paul Mitchell ones before), but could be any other, the smaller ones are handier.
From clothes: warm fleece hoodie would be handy as the winter is coming, or winter coat/vest, preferably darker colours, as it gets very muddy here. We love purples and reds the most, but could be any other darker colour. Could be a collar as well as Roxy is the only one who gets to wear them, any colour. She also loves to wear necklaces.
These are just some ideas to make it a little easier for our Secret Santa buddy. We are not picky at all and will love and appreciate absolutely anything we get! Homemade gifts are very welcome!


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

max and daizy wish list for secret santa: anything that you want to get them is fine. we're not that picky. moma said no treats though. meany.ours measuremtns are as follows
max 
8lb,length 13 in neck 10in chest 15.5in medium clothes
daizy 
5.5lb length 12in neck 8.5in chest 14in small clothes 
moma says thank you.


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

My Chihuahuas Name - Mia

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) - 1 year & 7 months

Weight: Approx. 6.75lbs.

Length (From back of the neck to bas of tail): 11 inches

Neck: Approx. 8.5 inches, an inch longer would be the ideal size for a collar

Chest Size: Approx. 13.5 inches

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - XS & S. She loves wearing fleece, it keeps her warm during the winter. 

Mia's Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - Anything that squeaks, loves harnesses. She loves loofa dogs, so recently tore a hole in the one she got last Christmas. Not picky on toys. She doesn't eat dog biscuits, all she does is hide them all over the house.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

been trying to think of stuff for Madi...

...hmmm...

She loves Bullys and mini dingos for treats. She also like pretty much anything from bestbully.com.

Clothes, she's definitely a small, NOT extra small. Medium seems to be way too big still. But she doesn't mind wearing clothes one bit 

She's partial to bunnies and stuffed animals and not a huge fan of rubber toys (minus her squeaky sheep).

She loves blankets, too!

I would love to have a new leash for her and a pretty collar. 

We would also love a better nametag for her collar. Hers is just the free one you get when you buy milkbones!

She's so excited and will love anything though!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

bumping this up for those who havent posted yet..


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

oh gosh I need to measure my boys but while Jake seems to be fully grown now Red is still growing.

However for now I can tell you that both of them love Soft squeaky toys and Bully Sticks


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

sorry I haven't posted yet....... been REAL sick the last 8 days...... so here we go!

Chihuahuas Name - CHICO

It's a BOY doggie 

Chico's Age - 2 years in November

Weight: Approx. 10.0 lbs.(but on the green bean diet)

Length (From back of the neck to base of tail): 13.5 inches

Neck: Approx. 10.5 inches, 

Chest Size: Approx. 16.5 inches

Chihuahuas Size of clothing - Medium and loves warm stuff  also likes shoes for walking

Chico's Memo's - Anything that squeaks, on a diet so nothing fattin', he LOVES LOVES those little balls to play fetch(probably can find them in the cat section), and he likes charms to show off on his harnesses .... Chico is a happy dog so anything will please him....


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Tader is my old guy he likes to nap most of the day on my pillow. He loves beds, snuggle bags, skinnez toys (is that how you spell that? lol) he like 3 dog bakery treats & old mother hubbard treats, he wears adjustable collars (from walmart the ones with the plastic buckle small width size 8-14") he really isnt picky & will be happy with what ever he receives..He isnt thta big into clothes but does get a bit chilly in the winter he weighs about 10 lbs & wears proboly a medium.

please no rawhide or latex toys

I like anything chi related, love candles, lotions, perfums, umm...I collect Marys moo moo..Im also happy with anything..

neck 11 in with a bit added

chest 16 with some added..he wouldnt hold still


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Friday.... well what can I say about Friday..he is my lil trouble maker. He is really into the hard non ediable nylabones (he loves leaving them wet & chewed in my bed) loves skineez toys, he likes to snuggle & hide in things. he eats 3 dog bakery treats & old mother hubbard treats..he enjoys taking a bath & smeling fresh (I swear he smells himself lol) I currently use john paul pet shampoo but would love to try pet head. Friday wears a size xsmall..he is in desperate need of a harness & would love a puppia (he is using pipers old petco nylon pink harness right now his old one wont fit over his head lol)

please no rawhide or latex toys

neck 8 1/2 inch with 2 fingers added in lol

chest 11 1/2 give or take a bit

length neck to tail 10 in also give or take..

he thinks im killing him with the tape measurer lol

I like anything chi related, love candles, lotions, perfums, umm...I collect Marys moo moo..Im also happy with anything..


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

pipers measurements are

neck 9 in with 2 fingers added

12 1/2 with 2 fingers added


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> Lola
> Age 1 year 5 months
> loves chewy treats and Small stuffies
> wears and XS and loves Purple and Green.
> ...


I cant edit.. BUt Quarky really needs a HArness. he is a small sized and i didnt know you were supposed to post something that i would want sooo anything chihuahua for my chihuahua shelf


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

We'd like some Antlers really really badly please.. we've searched high and low and everywhere!!! So would LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE some


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

miasowner said:


> My Chihuahuas Name - Mia
> 
> Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl - Girl
> 
> ...


Adding more since I forgot that we needed to added ourselves.

I do have sensitive skin so I would prefer no lotions please. Anything related to chihuahuas I would love. I love jewelry, but anything would be appreciated.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

LDMomma said:


> Daisy- 2yo female Chi
> weighs 5.5. pounds
> 
> She tan and white. Loves pink (well, okay I do)
> ...


I can't edit my original post but I wanted to add:

Daisy loves the toys without stuffing (well, Mommy does because Daisy kills stuffies).

She loves Chew things. Bullies, Antlers. anything but rawhide.

Don't want to appear greedy but please no food from China.


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Natti said:


> Chi's name - Maisie
> Boy/Girl - Girl
> Age - 8 months old
> 
> ...


Cant edit but just wanted to add that I would appriciate anything, especially anything dog (esp. chihuahua) related!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

****Edited to add also****


We would also love some antlers! I cant find them anywhere in the UK. Also if possible we would love some really yummy shampoo. Hope thats no to cheeky xx


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

FireFox said:


> I entered all three chis, but unfortunately it looks like only one will get a mach this time. So I chose Roxy.
> 
> Roxy’s wish list:
> Roxy is 5.3 lbs at the moment, and she is nearly 10 months old.
> ...


I was asked to add my own wish list, well if it's really necessary then I would love anything chihuahua related - pen or little magnet for a fridge, or little notebook or anything else really. I also love lip-glosses, candles, and hand-creams


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Okay, okay, my OWN wishlist.. blah... 

I like cats. And black cats/black chis specifically.

I enjoy the tv shows House (I have the first 2 season on DVD), Glee, and I LOVE CHRISTMAS!!! I start listening to Xmas music in June, my decor goes up Nov 1st (the hubby wont let it go up til Halloween is done) and everyone that knows me... knows how CHRISTMAS CRAZY i am. 

Cute, glass decor... nice snowflakes of glass I can hang from the cieling (no tree b/c of the cats). Not a big candy fan, but I do adore Turtles chocolates! Mmmm.

Is that good enough? LOL


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

elaina said:


> Peyton is a Yorkie
> i dont have her yet, i will be getting her hopefully sometime in early October, so i will post measurements when i get her.
> My favorite color for her is Red, or Red Plaid. i have nothing for her yet, not sure if she is close to Minnie or Tootsies size yet because if so, they have plenty to share. She is coming from Alabama, so hasnt experienced the cold weather we have here, so i know she will need a sweater.( Joan, who is my friend who is giving me Peyton, said she would prefer to wear a sweater over a coat or sweatshirt) i prefer the kind with a harness hole. She'll probably need a harness but minnie and tootsie have extras she can use.
> No treats becasue she doesnt have allergies but Minnie and Tootsie do and i'm going to feed them all the same.
> ...


*** i just found out i should be gettin Peyton on Oct.2!!! i'm very excited , so i will post measurements as soon as i get her or the next day. 
also forgot to add, no candy for me , i'm trying to lose some weight, so prefer to stay away from it. once i start i want more, so none is better


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

LittleHead said:


> :love2:
> 
> _Lets keep dis simple_
> 
> ...





LittleHead said:


> Hi! I'm Butter
> I am 5 year olds
> Mama says pink, purple, and red bring out my big purdy eyes
> I am a xtra small cus Im a xtra small typa girl! mama and mama's mom say I'm too skinny to be in dis family
> ...


hey iz me Butter. here some tings about my mom
- lubs gel pens
- lubs to eat tic tacs
- lubs perfumes
- lubs Yankee Candles
- lubs lotions
- faborite color iz pink
- faborite singer britney spears
- lubs scary movies


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I know I need to post the dogs lists and mine.
I've been swamped this weekend with the new wee guy and being sick!
I'll do it tomorrow!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Woof woof!
I gets to go first as im de oldest.

Its Tinkerbells here..
For xmas i would like anything you cool humans and sexy pups send me. Im really not fussy 
My faves colour is red or pink!

I love treats and toys..Even squeaky ones.
I love clothes and have aload already but more will be welcomed with big barks and licks.
Mummy really could do with some coat hangers for our clothes too if thats possibles?
I love blankets, really really warm ones.
Mummy is looking to move out after xmas so we would like maybe something like a cute snuggle sack or a pyramid cat bed.

Mummy likes sweeties (hehe only get them though if she promises to share!)
She likes perfume, dvds, pretty bracelets. her fave colour is pink too  cool huh?!!
She said please dont feel obligued to buy her pressies as she doesnt mind not recieveing anythinig for herself.

My sizes..

Neck - 9 inch
Chest - 17 inch
length - 15 inch

shoe size just in case
width - 1 inch
length - 1 1/2 inch


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Heys Its Elise

I wouldnt mind clothes, some pretty dresses will be cool. 
Toys toys toys (anything i can chew really!)
blankets.
jewelery
leads/ collars
nail varnish
shampoo things
eye wipes

Amything will be welcomed even homemade goodies 

neck is 9 1/2 inch
chest is 15 1/2 inch
length is 12

ps, pretty much same as tinkerbell, coz we shares anyways


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

*Jake and Reds Wish List*

I goes first coz I is oldest..

Okays mees Jake and I wants lots of treats but mummy says I no can have treats coz ams on diet. Oh darn, so pleze no sweetys or anything that makes me fat.

I cans have Bully Sticks and I likes warm soft blankets, I likes as well lovely glitzty collars but I no has one yet.

I also likes soft squeaky toys coz theys make funny sounds whens I shake them.

I have lots of clothes but don't mind more but if you makes them mummy says underneath needs to be well short so I no pee pee on them.

My measurements are

Height shoulder to floor 10"
Neck 9"
Length 9.5"
Chest 15"
Age 1 yr and 3 months
Weight 3.7kg (gulp)

I is on a diet coz I am heavy and mees had operation on my leg so no fattening treats pleze. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

My turns my turns now..
Hello everyone, I ams new and my mummy calls me Red, I likes wot Jake has and I sneaks things off him.
So everything you buy Jake I likes as well.

I loves to eat so you cans sneak some nice chews in bag for mees, I wont tells mummy

My measurements are

Height from shoulder to ground 7"
Neck 8"
Length 8.5"
Chest 11"
Age now 5 1/2 months, I was born 1st April but ams not a fool lol
I was 1.7kg wen last weighed.

Mummy says you don't need to buys her but ifs you insist anything Chihuahua related is great but noffin edible, so no sweets or food

Have I sed everything.. I finks so...

Jake & Red x x x


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm still waiting to see if one chi mom posts a wishlist, I didn't post anything for myself or my wishlist, mostly b'c I don't really need anything! BUT...I can never have enough MITTENS! The kind that go nice w/ a wool coat or something, not the sledding sort  And I also love candles (in fruity type scents -- not flowers, allergic to most), fun pens, and hmmm, board games. 

Laurel & Oakley are more important than their ma ma though, should you want to know :-D


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I added ferns measurements to this post



Ivy's mom said:


> Fern is 3 lbs. Can wear an xxs but probably would b best with an xs in clothing to be on the safe side. Looves bully sticks, Texas toothpicks. Any tiny furry toys. Cuddle cups, blankies etc. Anything would be fine though we're pretty easy
> Ferns measurements:
> neck- 6"
> chest- 11"
> ...


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Lila's wishlist & measurements 

WEIGHT- 5.5 pounds
NECK- 9"
CHEST- 14"
LENGTH- 9"
SIZE- xs

These are some of Lila's favorite things, and also some things I think she would like:
Toys- TY beanie babies for dogs, Skineez, or anything that squeaks. Please nothing with hair. She rips it out & eats it. Lol.
Treats/Chews- Bullysticks, antlers, Dogitos (lamb or goat), Aunt Jeni's dehydrated treats (ostrich, lamb, gator etc..), Furry dehydrated rabbit ears.
Blanket
Sweater 
Snuggie
Some bling (Lol!) 
Personalized item
Handmade items are always great!
These are just examples to help you. Lila is easy to please and will absolutely love whatever her secret santa sends her! 
Please keep in mind that she is a raw fed chi, so please no grains, fruits, veggies, kibble, or biscuit type treats. Also no treats made in China.  

Please don't feel like you need to get me anything, but if you are, and you need some ideas, here ya go!
For me, hmm.... Let me see. I love candles! Especially pumpkin or holiday scents. I absolutely love Christmas so anything santa,reindeer, etc... is great! A Chihuahua mug would be really nice too. I will be very happy with whatever our ss sends!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Juzt to adds, mees and Red also likes to plays wif rags and also hide in and under fings

Fanks Jake x x x


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

I know there was a holiday dress I posted once that I'd love to get for Joy, maybe a hat/scarf kinda set.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I was asked to post Laurel's measurements, so here they are  These are actual measurements, so if something is borderline, I'd size up 

Neck: 10.5"
Chest: 17"
Back length from neck to bum: 15"
Height: 13"

Currently weighs around 11 lbs.


And, I can't remember if I posted all Oakley's details or not, so...here they are...

Neck: 7.25"
Chest: 12"
Back length from neck to bum: 8.5"
Height: 8.5"

She weighs 3 lb 10 oz and is full grown, give or take an ounce or two I'd say


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Eak, better late than never. 

I don't know my girls' measurements but I'll try to get some. Roxy I would say is XS and Billa S. 

They don't really play with toys but it can't hurt to try if there is a favorite.

I usually pair them up with Roxy in pink and Billa in blue, or any color other than pink.

They love to cuddle!

Don't feel obligated to buy for me but I'm easy. I like kitchen stuff, smell good stuff like plug ins, and writing stuff.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I am looking also for a nice blue or red diamante (bling) collar for Red and Jake but they can run expensive so please don't feel obligued

I am just trying to add idea's

Thx Deme x


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

elaina said:


> Peyton is a Yorkie
> i dont have her yet, i will be getting her hopefully sometime in early October, so i will post measurements when i get her.
> My favorite color for her is Red, or Red Plaid. i have nothing for her yet, not sure if she is close to Minnie or Tootsies size yet because if so, they have plenty to share. She is coming from Alabama, so hasnt experienced the cold weather we have here, so i know she will need a sweater.( Joan, who is my friend who is giving me Peyton, said she would prefer to wear a sweater over a coat or sweatshirt) i prefer the kind with a harness hole. She'll probably need a harness but minnie and tootsie have extras she can use.
> No treats becasue she doesnt have allergies but Minnie and Tootsie do and i'm going to feed them all the same.
> ...


i just got Peyton today! here are her measurements if you need them
neck 7 1/2 inches
chest 12 inches
length 11 inches


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Deme said:


> I goes first coz I is oldest..
> 
> Okays mees Jake and I wants lots of treats but mummy says I no can have treats coz ams on diet. Oh darn, so pleze no sweetys or anything that makes me fat.
> 
> ...


Thought I would put everything into one post so as not to confuse anyone.

Along with what is in the post can I ask you NOT to send anything edible for me, so no sweets, chocolate or anything like that. did I already say that?

Chihbuahua Car window stickers are cool 

Thanks 

Deme x


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Calleigh:

Calleigh is a brand new chi puppy who will be 3 months old in December, so I am needing about everything for her!

She will be Extra-Small to Small in clothing sizes and harness size

Things I need for her are:

1. Puppia harness and leash (or one that is similar)
2. A purse/tote type of carrier (to carry her around and show her off around town!)
3. small stuffed plushy, squeaky toys
4. blanket

Color preference is pink, but lavender or yellow or light green is alright too......just any color that would be girly!

Anything for a brand new girl chihuahua puppy! We're not picky and anything at all is greatly appreciated!

For me: Anything that is chihuahua related such as totebags, cover/blanket, calenders, etc. Any kind of cheapie lip gloss (light colors), colognes, lotions, etc. I'm one of the older ladies on here, but anything at all for me is alright.....I'm not picky!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

I wanted to add their measurements! Also XS might also still be a tad too big for Roxy, depending on the make I'm sure. Hope this helps!  I'm getting so excited! 

Measurements! 
Roxy - 6in neck (measured as tight as possible)
about 8in tall
about 8in long from back of neck to base of tail
about 10 1/2 in around belly (thickest part around the ribs)

Billa - 8in
about 11 in tall
about 10in long
about 12 1/2 in around belly


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Honey 4 years old

Loves anything Pink HOT PINK!!!
Loves Natural treats
Wears clothes
Weighs: 3.5KG or 7.7LBS currently on weight loss diet 
Neck: 12 INCH
Length: 12 INCH
Girth: 16 INCH

Does NOT need:
Harness
Leash
Outdoor toys
Carrier

Honey would love to be surprised,
she isn't fussy


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Fiddle

Almost 6 months
Weighs 1kg

Likes all colours
Has no allergies
Wears clothes, (will get measurments) Usually an xs

Does not need:
Harness/collar/lead


Fiddle is very excited for the exchange!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Here's the wish list for this years Secret Santa! Some moms have their wishes for themselves on here. (someone was asking about that)


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

Teddy is a longhaired chihuahua and he is approx 7 months old 
He weighs around 4-5lb and loves wearing clothes (he is my little model! ) 

He is raw fed but loves any other treats 
He loves clothes and dressing up 
Loves soft snuggly blankets for his little bed

Will appreciate anything that is sent for him xx


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Louie
*16mths old
*Male
*3kg

Will get his measurements when he comes to stay on wednesday *how exciting!*

Anything blue or boyish. He loves balls and toys that make noise
Treats or chews, but natural things only please (No pedigree or bakers etc please)

He is not a fussy boy though I am sure he would love some toys/treats/chews and maybe a warm snuggly jumper or hoodie.

Anything goes really so long as its boyish! I never anticipated getting a boy so everything is pink poor boy. Lucky he's coming with his stuff from his owners else he would have have a complex! lol


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

BABY-LOVE

weight 5 lbs
size small can wear an xs but I prefer smalls because of the length
anything girly pinks, purples, prints etc
wears sweaters, dresses, jackets pretty well anything
harness size small
collar size I think is 12 inches I have to measure.
I love anything black and white zebra print or leopard print 
Likes all treats, LOVES chewys anything she can chew on for hours 
Loves toys any type of soft toy or rope


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Have got Louie's measurements now 

Neck- 25cm/10"
Chest- 38cm/15"
Back- 25cm/26cm 10"

Weight- approx 3kg/6.6lbs


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Betty!

She is 5lbs roughly, would love to have FOOD. She is a wee fat girl.  100% meat only please.

We don't wear clothes, but she wouldn't a nice bed (Martha! Or a snuggle sack?). Black would be awesome, any dark colour really.

Soft toys that she can shake and smack herself with. Hehe.

She really is a lazy chi though, likes to lounge around and do not much of anything with short bursts of excitedness.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Colette:

Colette is a toy poodle who weighs approx. 8 pounds. She wears size Small clothing but prefers dresses and sweaters but hates anything with a hood or rear legs. She loves her chewies, pig ears, bully sticks, etc... She is not allergic to anything and she is not picky at all, so any and all treats are fine. She loves all toys and could use a new blanket and/or pillow for her crate. She could use a new harness set as well. We will love anything you send us!

As for me.... I like any Chi related items and parrot related items (especially African Grey's) My 12 year old daughter is Colette's 2nd Mommy and she collects any and all Webkinz items and does not mind if anything is duplicated.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

we might not get to be in it anymore  we are very sad


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> we might not get to be in it anymore  we are very sad


thanks to an awsome member you are gunna be in!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Yay were happy again! Thanks whoever u are!!! You made us very happy!!!!! Baby-Love feels very lucky to have someone so great!


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Hello All!!

Lilo:

She is about 2-2.5 years old.
Weight is 5.5 lbs
I don't have her measurements but she wears a size small in almost anything. The only thing to remember is that she is a little longer than chis so it's helpful to have clothes that are longish.
She really likes sweaters and would love a winter coat. She doesn't like hoodies and a harness leash hole isn't necessary.
Pink is her favorite color!

She loves chewies of all kinds and loves all kinds of treats.

Squeaky toys are excellent but no small dog ones, only ones big enough for medium size dogs since I have 3 border collies and all the dogs share the same toys.

She loves snuggly blankets to burrow down into.

The only thing we can't have here are small tennis balls.

For Lilo's mom:
I'm pretty darn easy. I like almost anything. I'm a big fan of chocolate (milk please, no dark). I don't wear much jewelry but pretty, colorful, drop earrings are worn. Tee shirts are always fun.


----------



## elmopuppy (Jun 7, 2008)

we are excited waiting for our ss match. I know appleblossom is hard at work pairing us all up. 
Elmo loves anything that is furry and squeaks.
He is on a diet so unfortunately no treats please!
He is a xs in doggy clothing.
dosen't like plastic toys that squeak.
He says he is excited to get shopping for his ss partner!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Ok here is Leila's detailed list she gave me this afternoon  :

Well I iz 8 mos. old. 6 Lbs.(of sexyness  ) Neck= 8 1/4 inches Girth(ribs)= 14"
Iz don't know my height but I is short legged. 
I Loves eating haha so a nice treat would be super, Bully sticks, bones, deer antlers* (would love to try those). Iz is a BIG chewer!! I love my toys very much especially da furry squeaky ones! I wikes wearing cwothes and neckwaces. And mama loves to dwess me up.
I really needs a new collar, a harness would be fine I only has 1 right now.
Fanks!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> BABY-LOVE
> 
> weight 5 lbs
> size small can wear an xs but I prefer smalls because of the length
> ...



UPDATED:

FINALLY FOUND MY MEASURING TAPE HERE IS THE MEASUREMENTS

NECK: 10"
CHEST: 13"
LENGTH: 11" (if you measure from base of neck)


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry this took so long, completely forgot about the wishlist *Blushes*

My baby Kahlua is who I've entered in the SS.

She's usually XS.. 5.5lbs, 8.5 inch neck, 10inch length from base of neck to base of tail, 13 inch chest. 

She loooves any kind of soft toys, bonus if it has a squeaky.

Pink is her color.. she's a diva..

The only things I'd say we already have an overabundance of is collars thanks to my obsession. She is on a raw diet but she does get all sorts of treats so nothing picky there. 

As far of myself (though not necessary, spoiling my dog is my passion); I pretty much collect any cute trinkets; I have bookcases with all things on display all over the house. I know that's kinda random but it's true, anything I think is cute... I have an assortment of just tiny sculptures; no real theme lol. I'm very sentimental so I love everything I get. =) I love wax/soy tarts, candles, that kinda thing.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

*Chi's name* - Gretel
*Boy/Girl* - Girl
*Age* - 2 years old.

*Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) -*
She's between 6-7lbs, she's got a 15in/chest 9in/neck 12in/length. 

*Chihuahuas clothing size (the common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) -* She comfortably wears a SM in Zack and Zoey though mommy doesn't usually let me wear it 'cept in winter because it's too hot in Texas.
*
Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -* She doesn't care for plastic toys, she'll still play with plushies _sometimes._ She has more tug ropes than she knows what to do wif. She loves bullys, and piggy ears. She likes to relax and snuggle up in blankies because daddy keeps it freeezing in the house.
*
Chihuahuas favorite colors -* Gettles isn't your typical pink girl, she likes "retro" colors, teals, chocolates, cream. Polka Dots, bold prints etc. Okay, really that's mommy but Gretel approves!

*Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua - *Gretel isn't opposed to anything in particular, other than maybe hard or plastic toys really we'll be satisfied with anything.

Thanks!


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Your Chihuahua People username - mommasboy

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name - Paris

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl -girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) -1.5 yrs old

Your Chihuahuas Measurements - don't have exact measurements but Paris is very petite and weighs only 4.5lbs.

Chihuahuas Size of clothing (The common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - wears an xs usually.

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -Paris really wants a Zack & Zoey hoodie in pink (that's her favorite color), she likes bully sticks to chew on and any kind of toys to play with. She also loves pretty necklaces. She's a very girly girl. here's a link to the hoodie she likes: Zack & Zoey Basic Hoodie Rasberry Sorbet (Pink)

Chihuahuas favorite colors -definitely PINK

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua - Paris isn't too picky so whatever you buy her she will be happy with. She is just very excited about her first SS!


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Your Chihuahua People username -mommasboy

Your Chihuahuas(s) Name -Bruiser 

Is Your Chihuahua a boy or a girl -boy

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months) -2.5 yrs old

Your Chihuahuas Measurements - don't have exact measurements but Bruiser is a small chi and weighs just 5lbs.

Chihuahuas Size of clothing - I generally buy Bruiser an xs.

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style -Bruiser really wants a Zack & Zoey hoodie in blue, he likes any toys and loves chewing on bully sticks. He also likes blingy necklaces and soft blankies. Here is a link to the hoodie Bruiser likes: Zack & Zoey Basic Hoodie Bluebird

Chihuahuas favorite colors -Bruiser is very secure in his manhood and wears lots of pink but he also likes light blue. 

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua - Bruiser isn't too picky so whatever you buy him he will be happy with. He is just so excited about his first SS!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Thought I would post more about Louie now i've had time to get to know him and what he likes etc 

Have got Louie's measurements now 

Neck- 25cm/10"
Chest- 38cm/15"
Back- 25cm/26cm 10"

Weight- approx 3kg/6.6lbs 

Louie loves balls and squeaky toys. He seems to prefer the fluffy/furry/soft toys to the vinyl or plastic ones. 
He loves treats (100% meat/natural treats only please)
He is also quite partial to bull pizzle, but he will not chew rawhide.
He likes his creature comforts as he tends to shiver a lot so a soft blanket, snuggle pouch or a little jumper are all good.
His favorite colour is light blue or blue

A bit about his mummy
Loves chocolate of any sort. Loves the colour pink.


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Your Chihuahuas Name- Pippi

Boy or Girl? -Girl

Your Chihuahuas Age (years and months)- 4 and a half

Your Chihuahuas Measurements (Weight, Height, Length, Neck and Chest Size) - Neck is 12in, 14in chest, length is about 14in - Sorry cant measure her properly as little miss Maisie has hidden my tape measure!

Chihuahuas clothing size (the common size you usually buy: XS, S, M, L) - If its a wide item then shes a small, otherwise a Medium would be best as she has a huge chest compared to the rest of her body

Chihuahuas Favorite Toys, Snacks, Clothing style - Pip only plays with soft toys - She prefers squeeky toys to anything else. She hates the plastic-y squeeky toys though! She will eat anything and everything but please no lamb unless its 100% natural as shes allergic to processed lamb! Anything else she'd love. I dress her up very girly, so dresses, tops, coats anything like that she likes. She loves blankets, beds, pillows etc - Shes a very very very lazy dog! 

Chihuahuas favorite colors - With her colouring, Pippi looks AWFUL in yellow, but purples look great on her, as do blacks and pinks. 

Anything extra I want my Gift Exchange Pal to know about my Chihuahua (please mention anything your Chihuahua doesn't like or doesn't want or can't eat) - The only thing Pip cant have is processed lamb (the sort you get in kibble) - Dried lamb she loves, just no processed lamb-flavoured treats please because of her allergys!


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

Sorry it took me so long to post this... 

My Chi: Bella (female)
Weighs 4.5 lbs and is 2 years of age
Size Small or XXSmall and she loves dresses. 
Favorite Color is Pink or Lavender
Bella is on a low protein diet so any snacks or food need to be well... low in protein.  
As far as toys go she loves taking on anything bigger than her. For example she has a pet snake and loves to show it who's boss. 
She loves anything that she can cuddle in. 

As for me, Ness... I am not a picky person. I am a fan of the Twilight series if that helps any.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

I got my second SS match, but I am not sure at the moment for which chi it is? Peppi or Lourdes? I forwarded a message to Appleblossom, but no reply yet. So whoever has Peppi or Lourdes, I am sorry I can't add their wish lists yet, because I don't know which one to add. Unfortunately I only got two SS for this exchange, because Appleblossom couldn't get anyone who would ship to Ireland for my third chi, she only got us two. 

This has nothing to do with Roxy's SS, she got her SS match earlier and her wishlist is added on the 6th page of this thread


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

FireFox said:


> I got my second SS match, but I am not sure at the moment for which chi it is? Peppi or Lourdes? I forwarded a message to Appleblossom, but no reply yet. So whoever has Peppi or Lourdes, I am sorry I can't add their wish lists yet, because I don't know which one to add. Unfortunately I only got two SS for this exchange, because Appleblossom couldn't get anyone who would ship to Ireland for my third chi, she only got us two.
> 
> This has nothing to do with Roxy's SS, she got her SS match earlier and her wishlist is added on the 6th page of this thread


All sorted now, thanks to Appleblossom  Will be adding their whish lists soon!!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

FireFox said:


> All sorted now, thanks to Appleblossom  Will be adding their whish lists soon!!


sorry for any confusion..


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

*NaNa* ...


she love PINK(her mommy told her so...)..

Her mommy is a meanie and only feed her ZiwiPeak treat or carrot...sometime raw steak......

she love fur (faux fur of course) snuggle blankets.......

she doesn't like to play with toys...she thinks she's an adult already...

she loves dresses and sweaters....size xs and small...

weight 6 - 6.5
neck 10.5
chest 15
length 10...
..

her mommy is just a meanie so no need to get her anything........


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

*Peppi’s wish list:*
 Peppi is 3.6 lbs and she is 3 years old Long Coat chihuahua.
 *Sizes:* 
 11.5 inch chest , 
 7 inch neck, 
 8.5 inch length.
 *Toys:* would love to have some Skineez (stuffing free) dog toy, as I can’t find them here. Or any of the interactive dog toys like Petstages, Busy Buddy, also Loofa dog toys. She likes her toys small and not to heavy. Her favorites at the moment are little squeaky mouse’s. She also likes small soft plush toys.
Treats: only the natural ones, please, dehydrated meat treats. Chewy ones. Bully sticks. Our favorite brands are ZiwiPeak, Rinti and sometimes Vitakraft. She has never tried any rabbit, ostrich or antler chews, as we don’t have them here, but would love to try them if there are any in your way. Please no dog biscuits or cookies, she doesn't really like them. 
*Other things:* soft blankets, preferably fleece, but not necessarily, any other warm and soft material will do. Would love to try a snuggle sack for my chis. 
 We love pet wipes, they are always handy to have (we had Paul Mitchell ones before), but could be any other, the smaller ones are handier. Could be something for her coat (she is a long coat with real nice and full coat).
 We don’t have any doggy photo frames.
 *From clothes:* warm fleece hoodie would be handy as the winter is here, preferably darker colours, as it gets very muddy here. We love purples and reds the most, but could be any other darker colour. Peppi is the only one who likes to dress up, but we don’t really wear clothes that much any more, but we they dresses on special occasions like birthdays, X-mas parties, photo shoots and they wear jumpers, hoodies, vests and coats in winter. She also loves to wear necklaces.

These are just some ideas to make it a little easier for our Secret Santa buddy. We are not picky at all and will love and appreciate absolutely anything we get! Homemade gifts are very welcome! 

 And for me, well if it's really necessary then I would love to have anything chihuahua related – pens, calendar, magnets for a fridge or little notebook or anything else really. I also love lip-glosses, candles, and hand-creams.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

*Lourdes’s wish list: *
 Lourdes is 4.4 lbs and she is 2 years old Smoth Coat chihuahua cross.
 *Sizes:* 
 12 inch chest, 
 7.5 inch neck, 
 9 inch length.
 *Toys: * we would love to have some Skineez (stuffing free) dog toy, as I can’t find them here. Or any of the interactive dog toys like Petstages, Busy Buddy, also Loofa dog toys. She likes her toys small and not to heavy. Her favorites at the moment are little squeaky mouse’s. She also likes small soft plush toys.
*Treats:* only the natural ones, please, dehydrated meat treats. Chewy ones. Bully sticks. Our favorite brands are ZiwiPeak, Rinti and sometimes Vitakraft. She has never tried any rabbit, ostrich or antler chews, as we don’t have them here, but would love to try them if there are any in your way. Please no dog biscuits or cookies, she doesn't really like them. 
*Other things:* soft blankets, preferably fleece, but not necessarily, any other warm and soft material will do. Would love to try a snuggle sack for my chis. 
 We love pet wipes, they are always handy to have (we had Paul Mitchell ones before), but could be any other, the smaller ones are handier. 
 We don’t have any doggy photo frames.
 *From clothes:* warm fleece hoodie would be handy as the winter is here, preferably darker colours, as it gets very muddy here. We love purples and reds the most, but could be any other darker colour. Lourdes doesn’t really like clothes, but she is smooth coat and gets really cold in the winter, so I always prefer clothes with no sleeves for her. We wear cute dresses on special occasions like birthdays, X-mas parties and photo shoots. She also loves to wear necklaces. 

These are just some ideas to make it a little easier for our Secret Santa buddy. We are not picky at all and will love and appreciate absolutely anything we get! Homemade gifts are very welcome! 

 And for me, well if it's really necessary then I would love to have anything chihuahua related – pens, calendar, magnets for a fridge or little notebook or anything else really. 
 I also love lip-glosses, candles, and hand-creams.


----------

